# kitten not suckling



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

My cat has given birth to two kittens overnight and I am worried about the one he just doesn't seem to be feeding at all but the other one hasnt stopped.
I have several times put it to a teat but it's not latching on. What should I do.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

If she is not latching on despite holding her there I would pop to the vets with her and rule out things like cleft palate. If clear then I would expect to start bottle feeding


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you checked for cleft pallet? Have you allowed the other one to get the milk flowing, then helped the little one latch onto the already started teat? Sometimes they just don't have the strength to get the milk going initially.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So you picked it up to put it on a teat several times and never noticed the intestines? Oh boy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> *So you picked it up to put it on a teat several times and never noticed the intestines? Oh boy*.


You took the words right offa my keyboard.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sally150 said:


> My cat has given birth to two kittens overnight and I am worried about the one he just doesn't seem to be feeding at all but the other one hasnt stopped.
> I have several times put it to a teat but it's not latching on. *What should I do.*


Stop keeping cats - you obviously have no idea what to do with them, and no interest in learning.

If all of these tales you come onto the forum with are real, you are a menace to catkind.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG you never noticed the kittens intestines when you were handling the
kitten trying to get it latched on the teat
shame on YOU


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

The poor kitten is dead, I'm not going to berate you as I'm sure you already feel like crap but please please get your cat done, it was quite possibly caused by a genetic problem that i'm sure you won't want a repeat of.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Is the mother the same cat who the OP wanted to get rid of last winter because she wasn't pretty enough? Poor little baby, never should have been born, suffering like that.

I guess now we know why looks were so important. Poor little mother, not even full grown herself and already a kitten making machine.

People defy understanding don't they.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am going to close this thread. The death of this poor little mite is nothing short of tragic! How can you handle a kitten and not be aware of such a serious birth defect? Please, please get your girl spayed. All breeders have to start somewhere but should have enough knowledge to understand what can go wrong before they start. You have threads mentioning other health problems with your cats and are clearly not ready to be a breeder. Forget the idea now before your cats suffer any further.
I am not usually so forthright but I have found this incident so upsetting!


----------

